# Just Trekkin'



## Explo (Feb 15, 2011)

My son and I are planning a trek when TEOTWAWKI happens. He is a solar weather tech and believes that a CME will be the cause of our chaos. So we're planning to not have access to any electronics. Due to the scale of the EMP and the effects of neutrinos, all electronics will be rendered useless. Although, we will have minimal electronics, IE; flashlight, radio, walkie/talkies, just in case. We're looking at a trip of +1700 mi. Our primary means of trans will be bicycles. Until weather forces the bicycle to become cumbersome. Only then will we abandon them and continue on. I'm hoping we can use them for at least 1000 mi. Although realistically, I doubt that will happen, since it will be in the middle if winter. The 1700 mi. is broken into 3 legs. First leg, 300 miles in the southern third of the US. Him and I to get his wife. Second leg, the 3 of us 800 miles north to get his daughter. For the final leg, we are splitting up. My dog and I, 500 miles to the east to return to my family here and him, his family, and his dog 500 miles to the west to return to her family. I've never camped longer than a cpl weeks. So spending months on end in the bush should be intresting.
I have most of the major gear figured out, but like everyone knows it's the little things that benefit you or screw you the most.
So that is what I am looking for is the small, easily overlooked things, that could be beneficial on my 4 or 5 month trek
Thanks


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Good luck and enjoy your trip. Keep us posted as things progress if you're able.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

Explo said:


> My son and I are planning a trek when TEOTWAWKI happens. He is a solar weather tech and believes that a CME will be the cause of our chaos. So we're planning to not have access to any electronics. Due to the scale of the EMP and the effects of neutrinos, all electronics will be rendered useless. Although, we will have minimal electronics, IE; flashlight, radio, walkie/talkies, just in case. We're looking at a trip of +1700 mi. Our primary means of trans will be bicycles. Until weather forces the bicycle to become cumbersome. Only then will we abandon them and continue on. I'm hoping we can use them for at least 1000 mi. Although realistically, I doubt that will happen, since it will be in the middle if winter. The 1700 mi. is broken into 3 legs. First leg, 300 miles in the southern third of the US. Him and I to get his wife. Second leg, the 3 of us 800 miles north to get his daughter. For the final leg, we are splitting up. My dog and I, 500 miles to the east to return to my family here and him, his family, and his dog 500 miles to the west to return to her family. I've never camped longer than a cpl weeks. So spending months on end in the bush should be intresting.
> I have most of the major gear figured out, but like everyone knows it's the little things that benefit you or screw you the most.
> So that is what I am looking for is the small, easily overlooked things, that could be beneficial on my 4 or 5 month trek
> Thanks


Check out the following sites:

Appalachian Trail - Whiteblaze.net

Practical Backpacking™ - Useful information for backpackers, hikers, and outdoor-travel enthusiasts.

Lots of stuff re: trekking/backpacking. Lists and reviews of equipment needed. Lots of good advice about food requirements and food prep.

Long distance hikers and preppers have a lot in common in that they both want just enough to make the trip with no wasted effort.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I don't think*

I don't think they are planning a pleasure trip !


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Lots of luck.
You are going to need it.
1700 miles on a bike in the winter would be an epic journey.
How do you figure on carrying enough supplies to survive the trip?
Maybe if you are in top physical shape and 20 years old otherwise I would give you about a 0% chance of making it the first leg.


----------



## unkinjoe (Feb 20, 2011)

BillM said:


> I don't think they are planning a pleasure trip !


I don't think hiking the Appalachian trail from end to end is exactly a pleasure trip, unless your into outdoor S&M 
2175 miles on foot would not be fun.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

The best thing you can do is take part in as many "rehearsals" as possible. In my opinion people are more likely to take too much gear rather than not enough.

Food will be your biggest problem on a trip that long. If things are that bad you won't be stopping at McDonald's for meals and probaly not at grocery stores either. Forget living off the land unless you're very proficient at it. Learn how to trap and fish with limb lines, trot lines, etc. for supplementing your food supply while you sleep at night. 

Be sure your gear is durable yet be very conscious of the weight you'll be packing. Use the stuff before it's an emergency. I know a lot of peole who love tarps instead of tents but in our neck of the woods mosquitoes will literally eat you alive in a tent certain times of the year.

Oh, and did I mention do some shake-down trips? That's the only way you'll know what to take and what to leave behind.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*I guess I missed something here*

First of all why will you both be so far from your families? second,how will you know when this event will hit? It sounds like you plan to be some place on a certain date so you can trek around to do this?? as I said I may have missed something.. but good luck whatever it is...I think if I knew "When" I'd just be home when it hit.. seems like a lot of trouble to go to for a long bike ride..

Nope I just reread your post.. so how do you know this will hit in the winter?.. and that you will be 1700 miles from home?..

I'm not being a doubting Thomas I'm just trying to figure out what your planning..

So..saying, IF yawl have some advanced knowledge please share with us!!


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Explo said:


> My son and I are planning a trek when TEOTWAWKI happens. He is a solar weather tech and believes that a CME will be the cause of our chaos. So we're planning to not have access to any electronics. Due to the scale of the EMP and the effects of neutrinos, all electronics will be rendered useless. Although, we will have minimal electronics, IE; flashlight, radio, walkie/talkies, just in case. We're looking at a trip of +1700 mi. Our primary means of trans will be bicycles.


First: Welcome to the Forum.
Second: May I suggest a great short story from one our own on this Forum? GypseSue wrote "Susan's Story" The Long Ride Home", it's about this very thing. It may give you some ideas. 
I think the CME's are supposed to peak later this year or 2012, is that still correct?


----------



## Explo (Feb 15, 2011)

Dixie, according to my son, 2012 early to mid Dec. If I'm remembering correctly.

Thanks for all the helpful suggestions. Greatly appreciated.

Backlash, dont believe everything you think...

Honestly, when thinking about this journey, food wasnt on my list of things to worry about. Not to say that it isnt on my mind, just didnt see it as a primary worry. I was raised around camp sites, been hunting and fishing all my life. That's also how I raised my son. Making a snare trap was one of the first things I taught him. My dog is a german shorthaired pointed. My sons dog is a beagle. We'll both be using 410/22. So even after we split up, between the dogs and fishing, I'm thinking, we have getting food covered.

Yes it is a very long quest, but this isnt going to be a forced march pace. It's vastly different traveling at a casual pace with full pack, than it is "humpin' it" in full 782 gear. And this time I wont be wearing a metal pot on my head. lol
The fact that I'm traveling with my son, my best friend, will awesome! We'll have a great time

As far as gear is concrened, what I've bought is designed towards durability and weight. Light and strong, is the key. Right down to the snowshoes. lol
I just love technology. =)


----------



## GXLancer (Mar 13, 2011)

and people call me crazy :dunno:


----------



## Explo (Feb 15, 2011)

We're using Dec. of 2012 as the target date. Tenitively speaking, Aug. is when I'll join him.
My son and his wife are roughly 300 mi. from eachother. They met when he was getting additional job training in the city she works in. Approx. 8 mos after they're marriage he had to moved to a different city do to a promotion. Now they spend their weekends together.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have thousands of miles of road that my bicycle tires have passed over and probably close to that same amount of gravel that my bicycle tires have passed over. 

I have destroyed bearings, axles, cranks and frames of many bicycles over the years - most of the damage has been done to extreme-built moutain-bikes that should have been able to survive the pavement - and failed! There was one time that I was riding my mountain-bike on flat / level pavement and standing up on the peddles caused my rear axle to shatter. I installed a new titanium axle and repeated my ride and shattered that new axle. I figured that I did something wrong on the install, had the local experts rebuild my whole hub-assembly, check the bike over, and I went out for a ride and shattered the third axle on flat-road with empty saddle-bags (panniers). Would you have spare parts and the tools with which to fix the bikes? Do you have the skills to use the tools?

I have never towed a trailer behind any of my bikes so I can't suggest anything there.

Clothing is the next item to discuss. Using clothing that is suited towards CrossCountry Skiing will keep you flexible and warm while riding bike in the winter time. 

Put a set of tire-chains on the bike to help with ice-riding and use disk-brakes on the hub to stop the bike (instead of clamp-to-rim brakes) so that you do not hook on the tire-chains. Run the widest tire you can find with the deepest tread possible for best winter grippage. If you don't want to run tire-chains, you can spike the tires with motorcycle ice-racing spikes.

Finally - keep in physical bicycle-shape. Walking muscles are not good for riding bike. Upper-body strength isn't needed for riding bicycle, so weight-lifting massive amounts of weight won't help you (much). 



:goodluck:


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

We've never used a single wheel trailer on a bike but, speaking from experience, two wheel trailers are fine on pavement but horrible on gravel or soft surfaces.

Again, make some practice runs to iron out problems. If you're planning on doing this post SHTF you're going to have to keep a low profile so practice that way also. It's always a good idea to have some food with you. If nothing else take along some spices, etc. to flavor up the wild food and give youi a l ittle more variety. I've got a lot of experience hunting but what you're describing is closer to escape and evasion. Hunting/fishing might not always be a good option. Especially in a SHTF situation when half the remaining population may be doing the same thing.


----------



## Explo (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm Looking at the bike as if its a bic lighter. I chose Mongoose Vanish Men's Dual-Suspension 21 Speed Mountain Bike
I'm also trying design a 2.5 x 2.0 rack for the rear of it, that will be strong and stable enough to support my dog. Although, that adds another 75 lbs or so directly on the rear tire. And after reading Naekids post that might not be a viable option.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Pictured below is a generic picture of a bike-rack designed for saddle-bags. I had a rack similar to that one on the front and back of my bike with quick-connect bags mounted to the racks. I also had a handle-bar bag, a seat-mounted bag and carried an air-pump mounted to the top-bar of my bike, two water bottles mounted to the frame.

The handle-bar bag carried snack-foods, the seat-bag carried a small tool kit and spare tubes, the front panniers carried rain-suit, spare gloves and similar small / light items. The rear rack / panniers carried the majority of my food, clothing and shelter. One of my bikes was weighed out at 150# worth of gear one time, plus my 170# body and it did well enough, nothing broke on that trip.

Another one of my bikes blew out the rear stays (arms that the wheel mounts to) on a slight incline with just my body on it (myself and a back-pack) .. I guess what I am getting at is, you will never know when something can break and it might not be something that you would expect to break (part of the frame, no where near a weld)..

As far as the dog is concerned, teach your dog to run beside the bike, put a pack on his back and make him carry his food / water beside you. Why should you have to carry him - he has four legs designed by God to run with ...


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*All I know*

All I know is that you can take two clothes pins and a couple of playing cards and make it sound like it has a motor !:idea:


----------



## Explo (Feb 15, 2011)

Already have the deck of cards packed =)


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

My vote would be to try out a trailer. Sure it's 2 more wheels that could have problems, but it could carry a lot of supplies and the dog too if it isn't up to long distance "walks". Downsides would be off roading needs and winter implications... but if your routes are planned for paved roads you've got part of the issue already covered and you're already planning to abandon them when they're not practical anymore. With a trailer you could dump that when it's no longer helping and then perhaps get quite a bit of additional mileage with the bikes alone before dumping them too.

Given that for your plan you have time, any thought to getting an old vehicle that should survive... and perhaps a few spare parts? In one day you could knock out 1/3 - 1/2 of the total mileage. Assuming you don't wait around when something happens, your first day or two would probably still see most people trying to figure out what happened. Get as far as you think you safely can (or have gas for), then switch to the bikes.


----------



## Explo (Feb 15, 2011)

We're planning for a major solar event. Such as a CME, in that, we're not planning for the EMP that will happen. Honestly, the EMP is just a inconvenience. The real problem with a CME is Neutrino bombardment. Neutrinos will saturate all electical components, give them the conductivity properties of rubber, rendering them usless. Reguardless of how shielded or whether its turned off. And besides, an EMP from something like that would be of such a scale that our "shielding" would be but a bug against the windshield. Of course, if we've access to motor vehicles, we'll deffinately utilize them.

As for the dog, running along side. Keeping pace with us isnt my worry. Because he does run along with me on my daily rides. Running along side keeping pace for days on end, is. It is very easy to outpace him on a bike. So, if i can throw his butt up on a rack I'll be able to travel at a faster rate for longer periods of time.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Just a thought on that dual suspension bike. Ghost shifting/chain "suck" as it is also called. It sucks. Especially when you have weight other than yourself ON your bike. 

Dual suspension bikes were originally designed as downhill race bikes, to take soak up bigger hits. The big manufactures decided that dual suspension is the great "new" technology to go with because of the plush ride that they offer and that people would rather have dual suspension than just front fork suspension.

I have seen guys actually throw high dollar bikes off of cliffs due to chain suck and ghost shifting. It is VERY aggravating when it starts "acting up".

Bic lighter, a dual suspension bike IS NOT. It is a magnesium fire starter on a windy day with no cover and no knife to scrape with.

An alternative based on a LOT of bike riding experience....SUSPENSION SEAT POST on a hard tail bike. 2-3" of plush ride without chain suck. It's a beautiful thing. Top it off with a gel pad over your saddle and you are ready to do some serious mileage. Monkey butt sucks, gel saddles rock.

My commute bike was not ONLY my commute bike, but also my recreational single track MTB as well. It had to do double duty and be decent at both. A couple of things I would have changed on my bike for such a trip would be...
Stay away from the big knobby 2.5" wide tires. They are really good at soaking up bumps and the traction IS pretty good, but they are heavy and a lot of work to pedal. I don't see much benefit going with anything larger than the standard width tires. Remember, bike weight IS a lot of it. Wheels/tires keep the weight low, but still big enough/strong enough to soak up the bumpies.
Fenders. I got absolutely soaked and dirty every time it rained. Fenders will eliminate a lot of that. They make some nice wide finders for MTB tires that pop on/off very easily when needed. 
Lighter weight helmet than a bicycle helmet. Maybe go with a white water paddling helmet, they are a lot lighter weight, vented well, and will protect the brain bucket in an impact. Plus some of them can be had with earmuff flaps that come off...big plus while riding in colder temps! 

Lights/reflective gear. I had to have front and back for my bike to commute and not get run over. I used a front lamp AND a headlamp on my helmet. Rear red blinking LEDs under my saddle as well as yellow reflective bands on my legs and over my backpack. If you're riding, chances are good there won't be much traffic on the roads, and the traffic that IS on the roads might well be avoided.
Still, having and not needing/using is better than needing and not having. Lights with spare batteries or a way to charge them is a plus. Headlamp you should have anyhow.

Tubes Tubes Tubes. It's not about IF you will blow a tube on a trip that long....it's about how many you will blow. OR you can go with tubeless tires, but you'll still blow something at some point. Make sure you have the tools, replacements, and practice to do changes. Extra chain and oil wouldn't be a bad thing to have. Bike multi-tool is a MUST, as is the bead levers for the tires.

I've ridden quite a bit, enough so that I'd rather have a motorcycle like a kawasaki klr250 or suzuki dr400 in a situation such as you are stating. You could have them both in the garage with the electronics stored away in a faraday cage or buried deep enough that the situation might not harm them or figure a mechanical/points type of method to get them running IF something of that nature occurred. If cars are sitting around not doing anything, fuel should be relatively easy to access with a pump siphon or something like that. 

I don't envy the trip at all, but hope some suggestions save you some heartache with the bikes and the ride.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Claymore5150 said:


> .....Tubes Tubes Tubes. It's not about IF you will blow a tube on a trip that long....it's about how many you will blow. OR you can go with tubeless tires, but you'll still blow something at some point. Make sure you have the tools, replacements, and practice to do changes. Extra chain and oil wouldn't be a bad thing to have. Bike multi-tool is a MUST, as is the bead levers for the tires.....


Or "run flats". Basically solid tires that don't have air in them.

http://www.airfreetires.com/default.asp

I have no experience with these but have heard of them. I would think for an emergency bicycle this might be a good way to not worry about flats and not have to pack tubes and air canisters or pump(s).


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice!!!! Run Flats. Hadn't thought of those.

Good selection of tread patterns on their site for a lot of different bike applications. I like it!

Also for wheelbarrows, carts, you name it.

Ohhhhh the possibilities! 

Awesome suggestion Culex!


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Excuse me... but since you think you know the date, why not load up a car and run those errands BEFORE December '12? Sheeesh! :scratch


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Just a thought, but I'm with Jezcruzen. If you are so convinced that it's gonna hit the fan in December, you could take a 3 day trip in November and secure your family, or you could wait until the middle of winter and head out on an epic cross country trip on a bike that has absoulutely no chance of turning out well. If there is an massive EMP, and everything quits working, how long do you think you're going to last with no food and no way to buy food? How long before somebody with no conscience knocks you over the head, takes your bike, and leaves you in the middle of a strange city with no food, no water, no money and no survival skills? Were you planning on having the other family members ride their bikes back with you? Not trying to be a wet blanket, but you are really reaching here.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

CulexPipiens said:


> Or "run flats". Basically solid tires that don't have air in them.
> 
> http://www.airfreetires.com/default.asp
> 
> I have no experience with these but have heard of them. I would think for an emergency bicycle this might be a good way to not worry about flats and not have to pack tubes and air canisters or pump(s).


aren't those pretty heavy? :dunno: ... probably not as heavy as 8-10 extra tubes though


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Jezcruzen said:


> Excuse me... but since you think you know the date, why not load up a car and run those errands BEFORE December '12? Sheeesh! :scratch





tac803 said:


> Just a thought, but I'm with Jezcruzen. If you are so convinced that it's gonna hit the fan in December, you could take a 3 day trip in November and secure your family, or you could wait until the middle of winter and head out on an epic cross country trip on a bike that has absoulutely no chance of turning out well. If there is an massive EMP, and everything quits working, how long do you think you're going to last with no food and no way to buy food? How long before somebody with no conscience knocks you over the head, takes your bike, and leaves you in the middle of a strange city with no food, no water, no money and no survival skills? Were you planning on having the other family members ride their bikes back with you? Not trying to be a wet blanket, but you are really reaching here.


Does the OP even visit here anymore? (last post 3/23/2011 & last log-in 4/19/2011)

I'm going to remember this thread in 2013... :lolsmash:


----------



## denniscarmichael (Nov 29, 2010)

Don't forget that if/when you do have to leave the bikes and start hiking that you have your hiking boots with you. I would Hate to have to hike in bike shoes.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

After reading this I am wondering if this guy used to work at a large mall somewhere in the US. Do we know this guy? 

If not, pardon me. Just a guess. But yeah, if you know the date just take off a couple days early and save yourself a huge headache. Even if your date is off a couple weeks and you miss a lot of work then losing your job will be the last of your worries -- hell you will have saved yourself the effort of such a long journey and quite probably your life.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Claymore5150 said:


> Nice!!!! Run Flats. Hadn't thought of those.
> 
> Good selection of tread patterns on their site for a lot of different bike applications. I like it!
> 
> ...


I don't know the cost of tires like that for bikes, but they are three times the cost of a regular tire for wheelbarrows.  The Rooster & I decided on a regular tire for our wheelbarrow.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> Does the OP even visit here anymore? (last post 3/23/2011 & last log-in 4/19/2011)
> 
> I'm going to remember this thread in 2013... :lolsmash:


Dang, I never even noticed that! He probably left on his bike trip.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

tac803 said:


> Dang, I never even noticed that! He probably left on his bike trip.


Should we call search and rescue?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I've done a few cross-country bicycle trips. Weight will be your enemy, especially after the first few hundred miles. You'll also be on the move, so spending much of each day on hunting, fishing, snaring/trapping, or even foraging for roots will slow you down considerably. Pack a lot of freeze-dried and dehydrated food, and plan on purifying/boiling water when you stop for the night, to resupply.

Even in winter you'll go through a LOT of water, and you might not find drinkable water like I have on my bicycle trips, filling my bottles at parks, stores, wherever. 
It's more possible than you think to ride a bicycle on snow or ice. They also make studded bicycle tires, but they're pricey. They're around $100. 

The dog on a rack on the bicycle is a bad idea, unless it's a little pocket pooch. A dog on a trailer isn't too bad of an idea, but I personally wouldn't take the dog. If your main reason is so it can alert you of danger while you're sleeping, I'd find other means. You'll also have to feed the dog, and it's going to be hard enough to have food for yourself. As a bicycle tourer I can tell you from experience that you'll need a lot of calories, protein, fat, and carbs to keep up that kind of riding. 

My suggestion would be to put your time and money into buying an old car or truck with no electronics, keep a few spare parts of whatever you're most likely to need on the trip, put on an extra fuel tank or two if possible, or extra fuel cans, and keep it's tank full.

Another option, whether you use a vehicle or a bicycle, is to cache/hide fuel and/or food at places along your routes to resupply as you travel.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

TheAnt said:


> Should we call search and rescue?


I'm thinking not...


----------



## crazychickenlady (Jun 30, 2011)

I've kinda wondered about this. We live about 600 miles from my parents. They are in an area that would be a lot better to survive in than we are here (not far enough from Chicago here). But we would have to go around Chicago to get there and I'm thinking that would be a dangerous trip if the fertilizer hits the fan. Have you thought much about gangs of thugs?


----------



## Explo (Feb 15, 2011)

Its not the fact that we know the exact date of w/e will happen. Point of fact is nothing may happen. We chose the date because the his time frame and is nothing happens by the 1st week of December, then I'll be getting back in my car and driving back home. This contingency is in the event there is no motorized transportation


----------



## Explo (Feb 15, 2011)

The reason for the dog isnt so much the early warning, if that was the case I'd just run trip lines and boobytraps. The dog greatly increases my chances of attaining game. Yes, i will need more b/c of the dog, but I'd rather have the dog.


----------



## Explo (Feb 15, 2011)

And yes we have thought about gangs. That's a huge obsticle for us, b/c part of our trip envolves a major city. I believe gang activity will run rampant. Although, I'm more worried about the drug addicts. Tenitively speaking, we're going with stick and move kinda thing. Scout the area, dusk infiltration with an emphasis on avoidance and evasion.
According to the "experts"... the first month is a time of inactivity. Hopefully that will turn out to be true. If not... then its on us.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm new herr but who are these experts


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

I didnt notice if anyone else mention this, but the dog running alongside can be problematic. I have an American staffordshire terrier that often runs with me on bike rides. After a few longer trips (30+ miles) I noticed she was still keeping up but she had been leaving bloody paw prints. I examined her feet and realized she had rubbed the pads raw a few miles back. Now I only bring her on trail rides or 10 or fewer miles on blacktop. Perhaps your dog is used to it. I just wanted to give a friendly warning.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

I may be an expert, as I have put over 50,000 miles on one dog over the years. Their feet will get raw. With the gangs and such, why not plan on being on foot. That will be planning for the worst. Plus, you can go straight through the woods. You can leave caches where you will cross roads. That way you can avoid cities and not have to take as much food. Probably travel at night. They will shoot you off a bike just to see what is in your backpack. When you are dead, you won't be no good to nobody. Just an injury can be devastating in the world you will be traveling in. 

Do you have a contingency to make sure your person will be there when you get there? They should have at least three places to be, in case situations force them to move. Communication will be down. Then also have a place that you will leave a sign if you do arrive, and you will have three places you could possibly be when you do arrive in the area. That gives the bot of you several more chances of finding each other.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

You can buy or make booties for your dog. It's common here in Montana to keep ice and snow out of their paws in winter (for people who take dogs along while cross-country skiing or other activities), and for people who take dogs along on horsepacking trips in summer. 

If at all possible I'd still consider the bicycle over walking. You can cover SO much more territory in less time. I'd reconsider taking the dog. I'm not sure the dog will catch/assist in catching enough game to make it worth the trouble and extra weight. Try it out this summer before you attempt it during the crisis you're planning for later in the year. Build your rack, put the dog and other gear on your bicycle, and go for at least a 100 mile ride. I'm usually ditching things right and left and mailing things home, to reduce the weight on my bicycle on long trips. It really gets to you after a few days. You DON'T just get stronger, you begin to wear down.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

unkinjoe said:


> I don't think hiking the Appalachian trail from end to end is exactly a pleasure trip, unless your into outdoor S&M
> 2175 miles on foot would not be fun.


The AT is a big challenge. I've only section hiked a couple of parts. Would like to through hike the entirety some day.


----------



## Explo (Feb 15, 2011)

I picked up a bike trailor for 100 dols last summer. I'm spending the winter remodeling it. I'll post a pic when i get it finshed. Once again, I'll only keep the bike and trailor until they become cumbersome, from that point on we're on foot. We have discussed in depth 3 contingency senarios.


----------



## Explo (Feb 15, 2011)

@ md1911
the experts I spoke of are sociologist, civil eng.s, law enforcement officials and military stratigist. The one models for thier opinion was New Orleans in the after math of Katrina.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

md1911 said:


> I'm new herr but who are these experts


:ideaerhaps the same ones as on Doomsday Preppers? :lolsmash:


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

TheAnt said:


> :ideaerhaps the same ones as on Doomsday Preppers? :lolsmash:


Just trying to figure out what qualifucations they have to call themself an expert. I was just wondering is all.


----------



## Explo (Feb 15, 2011)

The "experts" I speak of was in a docudrama on the History Channel called After Armagged. You can also view it on youtube.


----------

